# son pseudo !!!



## silirius (25 Juin 2001)

Petite question qui est digne d' intéret :
*Comment vous prononcer votre pseudo ? *
Perso, le mien, c est comme ca se prononce : sili comme dans silicium et rius comme dans "bon question, j en sais que dalle"
non, ri comme dnas rire et us comment dans sinus 

ben voila !! 
a vous car pour certain ,..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Je croix que l on est 2000 inscrits donc j espere avoir minimum autant de réponses


----------



## jfr (25 Juin 2001)

ben tiens moi c'est dur... jfr comme j, f, r.





------------------
un mac, sinon rien


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Juin 2001)

Moi c'est Mc come Mac(intosh) et Laurent comme Laurent...

------------------
modérateur cool sur www.only-mac.com
Inscrivez-vous vite avant qu'il n'y aie plus de place !


----------



## macinside (25 Juin 2001)

moi a l'anglaise mac in side

------------------
la musique sur mac c'est aussi le mp3 !

 cybermacmp3

le site du mp3 sur mac


----------



## Gwenhiver (25 Juin 2001)

Gou-enne-iveur.

------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## macinside (25 Juin 2001)

dans se cas la il est claire que c'était nécésaire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
la musique sur mac c'est aussi le mp3 !

 cybermacmp3

le site du mp3 sur mac


----------



## silirius (25 Juin 2001)

Moi aussi je croyais que gwenhiver , c etait g*u*-enne-*i*ver; avec un "u" et le "i" a l' anglaise
Comme quoi, ca servira si je le rencontre ou,...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[Ce message a été modifié par silirius (edited 24 Juin 2001).]


----------



## Grape (25 Juin 2001)

Grape : Raisin : couleur de mon iMac


----------



## macinside (25 Juin 2001)

il y a pas aussi LIME  sur les forums ? (lime comme le ibook de septembre 2000)

------------------
la musique sur mac c'est aussi le mp3 !

 cybermacmp3

le site du mp3 sur mac


----------



## benR (25 Juin 2001)

euh...
ben moi "ben-air", quoi...
j'ai toujours eu du mal dans le choix de pseudos


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (25 Juin 2001)

Euh ... ca se prononce a l'anglaise ... et l'on pourrait plus ou moins traduire en française : Sleu-gue, avec le "gue" très tres court ... comme un tir de railgun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+

Guillaume

------------------
*"Pourquoi courir si c'est pour mourir fatigué ?"*
#Gamer of Macg


----------



## ficelle (25 Juin 2001)

ma formule : Fi-Na


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Juin 2001)

Sans commentaires pour le pseudo...
Mon surnom habituel est "thebig" ou "Lebov" (prononcer "Lébov" et non pas "Le Beauf" svp merci.....)
Amitiés à tous...

------------------
------------------------
+++thebiglebowsky+++
"glandeur et décadence"


----------



## JackSim (25 Juin 2001)

À l'anglaise : "djaque-simme"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## Amok (25 Juin 2001)

Je suis vachement déçu: je pronnoncais Gwen "hiver" comme la saison! Je trouvais ca très poetique! Un peu comme le nom d'un lutin en forêt de Brocéliande, tu vois? Le Gwen "hiveur" c'est plus triste...


----------



## Amok (25 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JackSim:
*À l'anglaise : "djaque-simme"  *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Dit aussi: D'Jack 
comme "D'Jack in the box!"

Et surtout pas D'Jack Saïmeu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[Ce message a été modifié par Amok (edited 25 Juin 2001).]


----------



## Gwenhiver (25 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*Je suis vachement déçu: je pronnoncais Gwen "hiver" comme la saison! Je trouvais ca très poetique! Un peu comme le nom d'un lutin en forêt de Brocéliande, tu vois? Le Gwen "hiveur" c'est plus triste...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est ça, et puis en été, c'est son frère Gwenété qui arrive pour te saluer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## Amok (25 Juin 2001)

Tssss....Tssss.... N'essaie pas de nous faire croire qu'il y a un été digne de ce nom à Nancy.....


----------



## Gwenhiver (25 Juin 2001)

Ben si, justement, ça fait une semaine qu'il n'y a que du soleil. D'ailleurs, j'ai la tronche qui tire un peu parce que j'ai passé la journée d'hier sous le soleil, à regarder des matches de baseball  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## aricosec (25 Juin 2001)

moi c'est un jour de beuverie avec les copains,il m'ont dit ahh! rico! sec!pour mon verre de pastis.
peu glorieuse raison!  _M'ENFIN_
*



*

------------------
*la vie rien que la vie"*


----------



## silirius (25 Juin 2001)




----------



## JackSim (26 Juin 2001)

C'est vrai ça, on dit comment se prononcent nos pseudos, mais il faudrait dire d'où ils viennent ou ce qu'ils veulent dire, aussi, non ?

Moi c'est une sorte de contraction de mon nom et de mon prénom, de plus pas mal de gens me surnomment Jack, toujours rapport à mon nom de famille. C'est un pseudo que j'ai inventé lorsque je me suis abonné à mon fournisseur d'accès, pour trouver un nom d'utilisateur encore libre.

À vous...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## Amok (26 Juin 2001)

Amok:
- Commence par "A" (ref)
- Nom d'un de mes chats
- Stefan Sweig
- Sonorité etrange (k à la fin, ca fait eskimo)
- c'est dingue (!!)


----------



## c-66 (26 Juin 2001)

Pour moi on prononce à l'anglais = vidji un peu comme les îles Fidji mais avec un V, voilà.

Autrement, l'origine, ah, c'est bien compliqué mais à la base c'était pour un site Web


----------



## [MGZ]Hero (26 Juin 2001)

Ben moi c'est de l'anglais: Hirow et pas Heuro  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quoi que ca me dérange pas plus que ca si vous dites Heuro ou Hirow. Mais bon, si j'avais ecrit mon pseudo en francais, ca aurait fait [MGZ]Héros (viii je suis fort en orthographe !) et je trouve que ca le fait moins que [MGZ]Hero


----------



## bengilli (26 Juin 2001)

Je teste les nouveaux forums, tous beaux tout confort, ergonomiques et fonctionnels... well done jack!
Pour moi c'est Ben-ji-li et non pas ben-gui-li comme les plus profanes d'entre vous on si souvent écorché le sacro saint pseudo.
Test de l'UBB instantané :   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 en plus ca marche! no bugs report, ca le fait grave... HOP :   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yééééééé!
Bon ils me plaisent bien ces forums alors vous allez rebouffer du Bengilli a toutes les sauces  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je continue ma ballade dans ce nouvel univers!

Amok je pensais pas que tu vendrais ton ame au diable!!!!


----------



## bengilli (26 Juin 2001)

si j'en crois une source sure et au vu des promus modérateur je suis le seul le vrai l'unique "membre d'elite" des foums
Je vous gratifierais bien d'un 
*Mouhaahhahahahahhahahahahahha * mais un Yiiiirrrrrrrpieee!!! © serait plus de circonstance


----------



## Gwenhiver (26 Juin 2001)

Et en plus, toi tu pourras un jour gagner le titre officiel "Addicted to MacG". Moi, jamais


----------



## ficelle (26 Juin 2001)

heu... moderateur d'élite, ça existe ?


----------



## bengilli (26 Juin 2001)

Gwen tu as choisi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 moi je reste free devant l'adversité et je continue a balancer ma prose au hasard des pages  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Putain que c'est bon de tappper ses reponses dans du 800x600!


----------



## roro (26 Juin 2001)

salut à tous,
je me suis levé de bon matin pour venir voir ces nouveaux forums (en fait je les avais déjà vus par erreur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)... excellent, sauf que ça rame un peu... à croire que je ne suis pas seul à c't'heure  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bon je continue mon p'tit tour


----------



## roro (26 Juin 2001)

maintenant qu'il suffit de cliquer pour en faire, je sens qu'il va y avoir une recrudescence de smileys  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (la preuve  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## JackSim (26 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gwenhiver:
*Et en plus, toi tu pourras un jour gagner le titre officiel "Addicted to MacG". Moi, jamais   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Si, si je rétablis l'option pour que les modérateurs ne soient affichés comme tels uniquement dans leur forum, dans les forums dont tu n'a pas la charge tu seras "jaune"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est dingue, ce n'est pas encore 7h du mat' et on est déjà 4 connectés simultanément... Il y a quelques heures c'était 2h du mat' et on était 10 (mais pas les mêmes, sauf moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## roro (26 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JackSim:
*
Si, si je rétablis l'option pour que les modérateurs ne soient affichés comme tels uniquement dans leur forum, dans les forums dont tu n'a pas la charge tu seras "jaune"   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est mieux comme ça, sinon, on a l'impression que les forums ne sont peuplés que de modérateurs


----------



## Amok (26 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bengilli:
*Amok je pensais pas que tu vendrais ton ame au diable!!!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>






Oui, mais moi j'ai 5 étoiles!!!!!

[ 26 juin 2001: Message édité par : Amok ]


----------



## Gwenhiver (26 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JackSim:
*Si, si je rétablis l'option pour que les modérateurs ne soient affichés comme tels uniquement dans leur forum, dans les forums dont tu n'a pas la charge tu seras "jaune"   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Super.


----------



## silirius (26 Juin 2001)

ouai c serait mieux parceque, a force de voir du bleu, je vais etre jalou   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ps: enfin des grandes fenetres pour ecrire son message, il etait temps   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[ 26 juin 2001: Message édité par : silirius ]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Juin 2001)

est-ce ke je dois vraiment répondre à ca ?


----------



## Muludovski (26 Juin 2001)

Hé bé mwé, c'est "Mouloud" (Et non pas mUlUd...), parce que c un prenom tres tres repandu la d'ou je viens - et je le trouve plutot rigolo- et puis "ovski" parce que ma copine est Polonaise...
Quant a ma signature, elle fait reference a un album des Dandy Warhols (Tres tres bon groupe de rock, selon ma personne intrinsèque de moi)

Encore des revelations, vite!

(Zut, dans ma premiere mouture, j'avais mis Quand avec un D...)

[ 26 juin 2001: Message édité par : Muludovski ]


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (26 Juin 2001)

Bon moi pour mon pseudo, parce que bon, c'est le sujet d'origine non ?

ben toine comme........ ben comme toine quoi


----------



## Muludovski (26 Juin 2001)

A part ça, c vrai que ces forums sont... comme qui dirait charmants....


----------



## silirius (26 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*ben toine comme........ ben comme toine quoi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C est original


----------



## JackSim (26 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Muludovski:
*Quand a ma signature, elle fait reference a un album des Dandy Warhols (Tres tres bon groupe de rock, selon ma personne intrinsèque de moi)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Moi aussi je les aime bien.





[ 26 juin 2001: Message édité par : JackSim ]


----------



## Api (26 Juin 2001)

Oh yes, que de surprises pour ce retour d'une petite semaine de vacances! Plein de nouveaux modérateurs et des forums tout beaux!
Bon mon pseudo c'est comme la pomme, quoi... 
Ca fait du bien de vous retrouver!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je me demande à quoi ressembleront les forums cet été, perso je suis condamnée à rester sur Paname dans la chaleur du bitume surchauffé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais en fait je crois que j'aime bien ça, quand il n'y a plus que les touristes dans le métro et que les rames au heures de pointe ressemblent à celle du dimanche matin!


----------



## aricosec (26 Juin 2001)

question rafraichissement des pages,pour moi ça baigne,merci les gentils programmeurs(okey jacksim,chose promise chose donnee),mais  toutes ces etoiles nous eblouissent,et moi meme j'ai l'impression de rempiler,et sauf erreur ou une poutre dans l'oeil,je ne vois pas le nom du moderateur de la section bar mg.
ou qu'sai  y??


----------



## bjonker (26 Juin 2001)

bon on continue donc dans les pseudo
ca se prononce: *bionkeur* et pas bijonkair comme on m'a deja appelé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et ca vient d'un melange entre bonkers (cinglé) et bjork (l'artiste)...
sinon va falloir faire grimper le compteur pour les 3 etoiles ... j'en suis encore loin


----------



## jeanba3000 (27 Juin 2001)

moi je prononce le mien à la française, et sinon, ça vient de quand je cherchais un pseudo pour ma messagerie instantanée : jeanba était pris, j'ai pensé à coller un numéro derrière, et pour faire style genre un peu kitsch, j'ai voulu essayer jeanba2000, mais c'était déjà pris, et finalement un peu daté maint'nant qu'on est en 2001, alors du coup j'ai pris jeanba3000, comme ça je suis 3k-ready !! (à l'anglaise ce coup-ci) ;-))   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sinon, je le trouve super cool ce nouveau forum, puissant, avec plein de chouettes fonctions partout, on sent qu'il y a du taf derrière tout ça, félicitations !

quant à Api et les parisiens (j'en suis), je suis d'accord sur le fait que c'est l'été le mieux, surtout la semaine du 15 août quand y a plus vraiment personne, on est bien en métro comme en bagnole, on galère pas à se garer et les gens sont plus détendus une bière à la main.
en tout cas pour bien le savourer depuis mon 20e, je me suis pris tous mes lundis en juillet/août, et je réfléchirai à des vacances pour septembre...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[ 26 juin 2001: Message édité par : jeanba3000 ]


----------



## Cricri (27 Juin 2001)

[ 26 juin 2001: Message édité par : Cricri ]


----------



## Cricri (27 Juin 2001)

D'accord pour boire un coup lundi 2 Jeanba3000?


----------



## jeanba3000 (27 Juin 2001)

ouaille note

si d'autres de paname veulent se joindre et proposer un endroit sympa...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




le sujet est d'ailleurs tout à fait dans le ton du forums Le bar MacG hé hé !

allez, tous en terrasse !!!


----------



## macinside (27 Juin 2001)

cool je serait surment la


----------



## Api (27 Juin 2001)

Moi je veux bien me joindre aussi, mais je bosse ce lundi-là ... je finis à 19h
Allez les parigots, qui d'autre ?


----------



## Amok (27 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par MacFrog:
*

Si tu connais l'Incal (BD de Mbius et Jodorowsky) c'est aussi le nom d'une Société Secrête.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Me demander _à moi_ si je connais l'incal! Mais je vois que j'ai affaire à un connaisseur!


----------



## Amok (27 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bengilli:
*si j'en crois une source sure et au vu des promus modérateur je suis le seul le vrai l'unique "membre d'elite" des foums
Je vous gratifierais bien d'un 
Mouhaahhahahahahhahahahahahha  mais un Yiiiirrrrrrrpieee!!! © serait plus de circonstance   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bah non, tu vois!


----------



## gribouille (27 Juin 2001)

cherchez pas à savoir... ça me vexerais...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Juin 2001)

Hello,

Moi, c'est MiVal. À prononcer en vieil européen. Pousser sur le "V", ce qui a pour effet d'accentuer le déplacement de l'air et ainsi provoquer un certain sifflement. De ce sifflement, mes oreilles entendent et accourent à la rescousse. Bref, cà se passe un peu comme celà.

De chez nous à Montréal, la chaleur est écrasante, 32 à l'ombre, humidex=42 degrés.

Fa Cho, trés, trés CHO.

MiVal

P.S.: la prochaine fois je serai un peu plus sérieux.*Fa Cho, tré, tré CHO*


----------



## silirius (27 Juin 2001)

tu pourrai aussi t enregister pour commencer


----------



## bengilli (27 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Api:
*Moi je veux bien me joindre aussi*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Que celui qui arrive a serrer Api a cette soirée le fasse savoir publiquement!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mouahahahhahahaahhahaarrrgggh...


----------



## Muludovski (27 Juin 2001)

J'y serai aussi, je pense...


----------



## J-L (27 Juin 2001)

Cool, pour mon premier message ds le forum de ce super site pour mac (appleforever  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ) je vais vous expliquer comment pronnoncer mon pseudo... trop dur!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors mac comme... a votre avis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et wolf, comme le loup qui hurle quand son mac plante et qu'il croyait que ca arrivait qu'aux méchants de l'autre monde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 mais non, en fait ca a un raport avec mon prénom... Concours du jour, essayer de deviner mon prénom hihihihihihi qu'on rigole!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Voilà, c trop cooooool i love Mac!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*Amok:
- Commence par "A" (ref)
- Nom d'un de mes chats
- Stefan Sweig
- Sonorité etrange (k à la fin, ca fait eskimo)
- c'est dingue (!!)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Si tu connais l'Incal (BD de Mbius et Jodorowsky) c'est aussi le nom d'une Société Secrête.


----------



## gribouille (27 Juin 2001)

T'offre koi si on gagne ???


----------



## Gwenhiver (27 Juin 2001)

Dominique ?


----------



## gribouille (27 Juin 2001)

il fô que le prix soit très conséquent


----------



## gribouille (27 Juin 2001)

sinon on ne joue pas   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[ 27 juin 2001: Message édité par : gribouille ]


----------



## J-L (27 Juin 2001)

Alors Gwen de l'hiver est très loin, et pr toi griboulle, et bien le gagnant aura... heu...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 disons une carte postale de ma jolie ville  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hihihihihi j'm'eclate trop ici
iloveMac


----------



## silirius (27 Juin 2001)

Amok, je croyais que c etait coma lu  l envers et un k pour faire plus style
Il a pt etre ete tromatisé dans sa jeunesse ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je rigole !!! enfin je croix


----------



## gribouille (27 Juin 2001)

... heuh jai trouvé .... *"Josiane B."*


----------



## gribouille (27 Juin 2001)

samantha Fox ???


----------



## gribouille (27 Juin 2001)

envoies nous plutôt "ta" carte bleue avec le code....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'adorre le paysage et le petit n'osio dessssiné dessus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







----------



## J-L (27 Juin 2001)

...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 eek!! c koi ces noms!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 t'es fou mon Gribouille!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enfin tu t'en raproche... Mais personne ne pourra trouver!! hihihihihihihi j'm'eclate comme un fou ici!!
iloveMac


----------



## gribouille (27 Juin 2001)

....mmmmh ça me rapelles qqun cette façon d'écrire..... 

serais-ce qqun qui se cache sous un autre pseudo.... tiens-tiens-tiens.... c'est louche ça..


----------



## gribouille (27 Juin 2001)

Ouhhh la la...JackSim est dans les parages.... fuyons....


----------



## J-L (27 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gribouille:
*....mmmmh ça me rapelles qqun cette façon d'écrire..... 

serais-ce qqun qui se cache sous un autre pseudo.... tiens-tiens-tiens.... c'est louche ça..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Moi c moi et pas un autre et puis koi encore!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je viens juste d'arriver ici moi, je connais ce site que depuis 3 jours!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 désolé mais je suis moi et pas lui, ou elle, quel(le) qu'il(elle) soit   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . C trop fort cette phrase, j'm'eclate toujours autant ici!! hihihihihihihihi
iloveMac


----------



## gribouille (27 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macwolf:
*

désolé mais je suis moi et pas lui, ou elle, quel(le) qu'il(elle) soit *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

en tout cas ça cherche trop à se justifier... c'est de + en + louche-pas-net cette histoire


----------



## JackSim (27 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*sauf erreur ou une poutre dans l'oeil,je ne vois pas le nom du moderateur de la section bar mg.
ou qu'sai  y??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est *Staff*, comme pour Réagissez ! et Contenu de MacGeneration.


----------



## gribouille (27 Juin 2001)

attention Macwolf vas poster... y traines par ici..;


----------



## J-L (27 Juin 2001)

Ouais, mais en fait je me justifie pour augmenter juste mon nombre de post hihihihihihihihihi. Histoire d'avoir une étoile au moins avant d'aller me coucher!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iloveMac


----------



## gribouille (27 Juin 2001)

AHAAAA ça c'est pas bien de poster pour son compteur.... c'est pas bien du tout....


----------



## gribouille (27 Juin 2001)

et regardes mon compteur... totalement vièrge de tout post inutile et sauvageon.


que du pur post intérressant et construit.


----------



## J-L (27 Juin 2001)

T'as raison, j'suis qu'un touriste  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 mais sauf que ca y est, j'suis un p'tit membre maintenant!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'ai ma p'tite étoile, et c normal que je n'ai pas de posts construits, c'est à toi et aux autres pro avec toutes vos étoiles à dire des choses interresantes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aller, j'vais me coucher, à un de ces 4


----------



## gribouille (27 Juin 2001)

Jamais, ô grand jamais, qqun ne se serais permis de trafiquer son compteur avec du post-dopé-trangénique-du-clic-de-souris-frénétique... comme ça à tout vas....


Jamais.... 


surtout pas moi....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 moi si blanc et pur...je ne croquerais point dans la pomme de la discorde jetée en pâture des fauves cachés dans cette radieuse et pieuse communauté macintoshienne.... si merveilleuse...


----------



## JediMac (27 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gwenhiver:
*Gou-enne-iveur.

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ha Ben je croyais que c'était guano-vert !


----------



## JediMac (27 Juin 2001)

Non de diou ca y est, je suis arrivé à la fin du sujet !!

macwolf, hummmmm macwolf..., je pense à Wolfgang A. Mozart, mais à ce que je sache, il ne compose pas sur un Mac ...
Je dirai donc que Touba c'est ouvert un nouveau pseudo (hihihihihi) parce qu'il ne sait plus comment réparer les encodages et qu'il n'ose pas demander    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour mon pseudo, prononcer Jedi comme il se doit,
sinon gare à l'épée laser
qui tranche plus vite que l'éclair.
Mac, non pas comme en ricain, ce qui donnerait Mooooooââââwwwwwk, mais comme dans le Perigord et alentours (Souillac, Beynac, Rouffignac), un petit mac avec un ac sec comme un coup de fouet s'abattant sur le dos d'un pc-user persistant dans le côté obscure.
Maintenant vous expliquer son origine reviendrait à vous dévoiler mes phantasmes et mes espérances de quand j'avais l'âge de Toine ou de N° 1 (d'ailleurs faudra qu'il nous explique d'où vient son pseudo le morveux   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), Bref c'est d'ordre privé.

A +

[27 juin 2001 : message édité par JediMac]


----------



## J-L (27 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gribouille:
*moi si blanc et pur...je ne croquerais point dans la pomme de la discorde jetée en pâture des fauves cachés dans cette radieuse et pieuse communauté macintoshienne.... si merveilleuse...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est pas du post-dopé-trangénique-du-clic-de-souris-frénétique cette belle prose que tu nous sort là??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est sûr que cette nuit tu n'as pondu que des posts hyper-construit   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Alalalala, s'ki faut pas entendre!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 Par contre personne a trouver mon prénom, et c'est pas en cherchant ds les archives des anciens membres que vous trouverez!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hihihihihihihi, fausse piste!!


----------



## silirius (27 Juin 2001)

moi je dis *Florian*
mais, en fait, quelle est le rapport avec l'article que j'ai posté. C'est l 'origine de ton pseudo ?

[27 juin 2001 : message édité par silirius]


----------



## J-L (27 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par silirius:
*mais, en fait, quelle est le rapport avec l'article que j'ai posté. C'est l 'origine de ton pseudo ?
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben tu voulais savoir comment pronnoncer nos pseudos... Alors j'ai expliqué mon pseudo, pas très compliqué  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 donc pour élever la difficulté je vous ai proposé de trouver mon prénom, qui a un rapport avec MacWolf!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais pour l'instant...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vous êtes tous à l'ouest hihihihihihihihihihihi...


----------



## Api (27 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bengilli:
*

Que celui qui arrive a serrer Api a cette soirée le fasse savoir publiquement!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mouahahahhahahaahhahaarrrgggh...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mais qu'est-ce que tu veux dire par là, mon cher Bengilli ???


----------



## Number One (27 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JediMac:
*Maintenant vous expliquer son origine reviendrait à vous dévoiler mes phantasmes et mes espérances de quand j'avais l'âge de Toine ou de N° 1 (d'ailleurs faudra qu'il nous explique d'où vient son pseudo le morveux     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oula ! Ça fais un moment que j'ai plus posté moi faut dire que j'était occupé ailleurs





 Alors mon pseudo Pour la prononciation c'est Neumber Ouane. Quant à l'origine je vous laisse deviner   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[27 juin 2001 : message édité par Number One]


----------



## aricosec (27 Juin 2001)

_prom'nons nous dans les bois!_
_voir si l'loup y est pas_
_si le loup y etait_
_il nous mangerait_
_mais comme y est pas_
_y nous mangera pas_
ahh! ça fait du bien!!


----------



## gribouille (27 Juin 2001)

Maaaiiisss biiiennn ssuuuuuur


----------



## silirius (27 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*prom'nons nous dans les bois!
voir si l'loup y est pas
si le loup y etait
il nous mangerait
mais comme y est pas
y nous mangera pas
ahh! ça fait du bien!!



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

mais ouiiiiiii  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  C'est quoi que tu fume ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Si tout le monde pouvait etre comme toi, on se marerait bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J ai amélioré ta chanson, je préfaire ca comme ca:

*prom'nons nous dans les bois! 
voir si le loup il n'y est pas
si le loup y est, il nous mangerait
mais comme il n'y est pas
il nous mangera pas
*

T en pense quoi ? sois honete !!!


----------



## Amok (27 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Api:
*

Mais qu'est-ce que tu veux dire par là, mon cher Bengilli ???*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Probablement te serrer dans les bras pour te protéger de ce monde hostile, ma chère Api. Tu sais bien que Bengilli est un des derniers "fleur bleue" de ces forums.


----------



## Amok (27 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macwolf:
*
Par contre personne a trouver mon prénom, et c'est pas en cherchant ds les archives des anciens membres que vous trouverez!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Jacques? (biscotte Jack Nicholson/film: Wolf)


----------



## JediMac (27 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macwolf:
*

donc pour élever la difficulté je vous ai proposé de trouver mon prénom, qui a un rapport avec MacWolf!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais pour l'instant...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vous êtes tous à l'ouest hihihihihihihihihihihi...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


scie égoïne !!! wolf ---&gt; outil Wolf


----------



## J-L (28 Juin 2001)

Oulala, on peut dire que vous vous creusez les méninges au moins!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 D'ailleurs ca a l'air mauvais pour la santé à voir les dérapages postiques de l'haricot et de sili!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jack, c'est toi qui est le plus près, et le jedi du Mac n'est pas loin non plus!! Je crois que vous finirez peut-être par trouver, ki sait!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hihihihihihi


----------



## gribouille (28 Juin 2001)

moi je joues plus vus la qualité du cadeau offert à celui qui gagneras... 


pouah


----------



## jeanba3000 (28 Juin 2001)

moi je verrai bien un Jean-Loup, comme le photographe (JL Sieff pour les nains-cultes)


----------



## silirius (28 Juin 2001)

pour faciliter la tache, t es un homme ou une femme ?


----------



## gribouille (28 Juin 2001)

ou un mélange des deux


----------



## Api (28 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*
Probablement te serrer dans les bras pour te protéger de ce monde hostile, ma chère Api. Tu sais bien que Bengilli est un des derniers "fleur bleue" de ces forums.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## jeanba3000 (28 Juin 2001)

! blague !
facile : tu l'appelle. s'il répond, c'est un gars, si elle répond, c'est une fille !
! blague !

je sais elle est facile.

s'il s'agit d'une fille, on peut alors raisonnablement suggérer Mary Lou comme dans la chanson Goodbye... de Michel P


----------



## gribouille (28 Juin 2001)

moi je pense donc au mélange : Priscilla "il" s'appèle


----------



## J-L (28 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jeanba3000:
*moi je verrai bien un Jean-Loup, comme le photographe (JL Sieff pour les nains-cultes)    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Brava jeanba!! Félicitation, c'est bien joué!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Voilà qui conclut mon concours avec une superbe victoire à l'arrachée de jeanba après une lutte sans merci entre JediMac, Silirius, JackSim Amok et Gribouille, qui a laché l'affaire un peu tôt, mais si tu veux pas de carte postale de ma zolie ville, tant pis pr toi!! hihihihihi, aller, à bientôt tout le monde!!


----------



## silirius (28 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gribouille:
*ou un mélange des deux   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

mhouahahahahahahaha !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et ca donne quoi ?


----------



## Api (28 Juin 2001)

Il s'appelle Guy, parceque Guy Moquet, donc moquette Saint Maclou, Mac Loup.
Ca me paraît clair...


----------



## gribouille (28 Juin 2001)




----------



## Api (28 Juin 2001)

J'enrage, j'ai râté la solution, maudit modem!


----------



## gribouille (28 Juin 2001)




----------



## J-L (28 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Api:
*J'enrage, j'ai râté la solution, maudit modem!



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

T'es sûr que t'as pas pâté la solution plutôt??   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nan, mais je compatis... internet par tél c'est trop la galère  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 : vivement l'ADSL!!


----------



## J-L (28 Juin 2001)

C'est vrai que le pâté peut-être la solution, mais je ne te le conseile pas, qui sait ce que ca peut faire à ton modem!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Il faut être très prudent avec ces choses là!!


----------



## gribouille (28 Juin 2001)

oui d'ailleurs il n'existe pas de boite "j'élève mon modem avec Pal" à coté des rayons canaris et chiens dans les Hyper....

fô voir avec un nutritionniste agrée micro courants électriques


----------



## Api (28 Juin 2001)

Et, c'est mon accent qui vous chiffonne ??
Pourtant en général on trouve ça charmant...


----------



## bengilli (28 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*

Probablement te serrer dans les bras pour te protéger de ce monde hostile, ma chère Api. Tu sais bien que Bengilli est un des derniers "fleur bleue" de ces forums.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pfiouuuu!!! tu m'épargnes une réponse délicate  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je met a jour mon agenda :

_Apple Expo 2001_

- La copine à Gwen
- Api
- Amok (si j'ai le temps)

Il reste une place...


----------



## Api (28 Juin 2001)

Oui et bien vu ma position (sans sous entendu) dans ton planning, ce monde hostile aura eu le temps de me bouffer d'ici là !
Enfin, je passe avant Amok, c'est toujours ça de pris


----------



## Amok (28 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bengilli:
*

Je met a jour mon agenda :

Apple Expo 2001

- La copine à Gwen
- Api
- Amok (si j'ai le temps)
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est un scandale!








 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par api:
*Enfin, je passe avant Amok, c'est toujours ça de pris*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et ca, ca veut dire QUOI?????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[27 juin 2001 : message édité par Amok]


----------



## jeanba3000 (28 Juin 2001)

héhéhé 
ce sujet marche pas mal, joyeux bien qu'un peu bruyant, mais il reste du chemin pour dépasser les 11 pages du sujet "Détente ?" dans ce forum Bar et établir un nouveau record !


----------



## JediMac (28 Juin 2001)

Oula ! Pour le record, c'est plutôt du côté des sujets sur jes jeux qu'il faut regarder  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! Enfin je crois, j'y vais jamais   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , mais les gamers peuvent confirmer !


----------



## aricosec (28 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par silirius:
*

mais ouiiiiiii   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  C'est quoi que tu fume ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Si tout le monde pouvait etre comme toi, on se marerait bien   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J ai amélioré ta chanson, je préfaire ca comme ca:

[qb]prom'nons nous dans les bois! 
voir si le loup il n'y est pas
si le loup y est, il nous mangerait
mais comme il n'y est pas
il nous mangera pas
*

T en pense quoi ? sois honete !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/QB]<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>






de quoi maraud
_connais tu bien don diegue_
_sait tu que ce viellard etc..........._
_a quatre pas d'ici je te le fais savoir_de quoi ,de quoi, critiquer mon orthographe,vouloir changer ma prose,leser ma majeste,si tu connaissait l' air de cette petite contine tu verrais que ça colle pas avec ta rectif.
la censure est interdite sili!!


----------



## J-L (28 Juin 2001)

Ca faisait longtemps qu'j'étais pas passé par là!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Voilà alors j'ai rien à ajouter hihihihi mais bon, si y a un record à essayer de battre, j'veux bien aider... Du moment qu'c'est mon père qui paye la com   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hihihihihihi...
Voilà c vraiment cool, mais les nouvelles personnes qui arrivent sur ce sujet ne devraient pas perdre le fil et nous expliquer comment se pronnoncent leurs pseudos!!


----------



## silirius (28 Juin 2001)

Merci a macWolf de me le rapeller
Vu qu'on s égare et que l'on est vachement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 loin du sulet que j avais lancer et qui est *la base*de l'article. Voici le plus important de mon 1er post

  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par silirius:
Petite question qui est digne d' intéret :
*Comment vous prononcer votre pseudo ? *
<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>



Donc égarons nous (et oui, on peux   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  car c est marrant   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) mais revenons de temps en temps au theme principale

[27 juin 2001 : message édité par silirius]


----------



## aricosec (28 Juin 2001)

oh la! monsieur de sili,voudriez vous poser des questions serieuses dans un bar,fi de votre arrogance,point ne me chaud de vos insolences.
na ! et re na!


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (28 Juin 2001)

Et oui, pour battre le recorc, il va falloir accélérer...

22 pages à battre par l








Allez, on accélère un peu


----------



## silirius (28 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*oh la! monsieur de sili,voudriez vous poser des questions serieuses dans un bar,fi de votre arrogance,point ne me chaud de vos insolences.
na ! et re na!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_Moi, insolent !! Monsieur, je ne vous le permet pas.Je vous lance un duel a mort._ Merde, j ai pas la suite du livre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ohh et puis prends ca. Cale toi bien, ca fera moi mal


----------



## silirius (28 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*Et oui, pour battre le recorc, il va falloir accélérer...

22 pages à battre par l








Allez, on accélère un peu   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

A ta plac, j aurais mis un lien encor plus petit. je l 'avais pas vu
ca c est un liensivous voulez voir le record de pages inscrite sur les forums de macgeneration il faut cliquer sur ce que je suis en train de noter. c etait sur la création d un clan.

Alor t en pense quoi de mon lien ?


----------



## J-L (28 Juin 2001)

Wahou 22 pages!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 incroyable!! Il va falloir poster les p'tits pères!!


----------



## JackSim (28 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macwolf:
*donc pour élever la difficulté je vous ai proposé de trouver mon prénom, qui a un rapport avec MacWolf*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Lou(p)is ?


----------



## J-L (28 Juin 2001)

Ceci est mon 42e message!! qu'est ce que tu dis de ca Gribouille, 42 post en un jour!!


----------



## JackSim (28 Juin 2001)

Pour revenir à l'objet de ce post, j'aimerais bien que *saricizmelimemedaga* vienne nous expliquer la prononciation de son pseudo...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Juin 2001)

Salut!

Ben me concernant, c'est lol comme ca se prononce et fr tout pareil. Ce qui m'amuse c'est que le lol vient de laurent et de quand j'étais petit, bien avant que je connaisse internet, hors je suis super happy de savoir que mon pseudo est mdr  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  et le fr cé pour éviter que les gens de l'autre coté de l'eau croie que je me moque d'eux tout le temps  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




cé tout!

See u


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Juin 2001)

Rigolo ce changement de formule du forum... Alors zeglaude:
 en prononçant "ze" (comme "the" mais bon bein quoi on est pas des américains...)
 en prononçant "glaude" (comme le Glaude... Si, si c'est bien ça: celui de la soupe aux choux!).
Voilà donc en gros pour la prononciation et la situation du personnage. Je tiens a rassurer les éventuelles demoiselle qui traineraient sur le forum: ce surnom n'est pas du à mon physique...J'ai juste eu la bétise de déclarer à la fin d'un repas arrosé et épicé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  que "la soupe aux choux" était un des fleurons du cinéma fantastique français  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Et vous savez quoi: j'en suis maintenant persuadé!!!


----------



## Lila (28 Juin 2001)

Bon alors, faut modérer là ! kesski fout Amok  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






"La soupe au choux"....pfffff
"Massiste" je veux bien...ça c'est du film...avec des hommes des vrais


----------



## jeanba3000 (28 Juin 2001)

il parle du fantastique français, pas italien...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




un autre fleuron franchouille plus récent et totalement underground est "Attack of the prehistoric bloody creatures from outer space  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 " (si si ça existe), une bonne grosse daube tournée au camescope avec les pieds et "interprèté" (je tiens aux guillemets) entre autres par Coralie (ex X) et Edouardo (celui qui chantait je chante le lundi, je chante le mardi, etc.) bref que du beau monde dans ce truc qui se veut le pendant français des   machins fantastico porno cheap japonais comme Exorsister (pour les spécialistes qui connaissent).

si on internationalise le débat, on peut aussi parler de la scène américaine avec la série des Attaque des tomates tueuses...

quant aux italiens, à part Mario Bava et Fellini...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bref, tout ça juste pour progresser dans le concours


----------



## silirius (28 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jeanba3000:
*il parle du fantastique français, pas italien...    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




un autre fleuron franchouille plus récent et totalement underground est "Attack of the prehistoric bloody creatures from outer space   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 " (si si ça existe), une bonne grosse daube tournée au camescope avec les pieds et "interprèté" (je tiens aux guillemets) entre autres par Coralie (ex X) et Edouardo (celui qui chantait je chante le lundi, je chante le mardi, etc.) bref que du beau monde dans ce truc qui se veut le pendant français des   machins fantastico porno cheap japonais comme Exorsister (pour les spécialistes qui connaissent).

si on internationalise le débat, on peut aussi parler de la scène américaine avec la série des Attaque des tomates tueuses...

quant aux italiens, à part Mario Bava et Fellini...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bref, tout ça juste pour progresser dans le concours    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

De quoi tu parle ?


----------



## Niconemo (29 Juin 2001)

Et ben !

J'ai bien fait de m'enregistrer sur ce forum ! C'est passionant et drôlement instructif. Si si.

"Nico" c'est moi et "nemo" c'est personne (en latin).

En plus ça sonne un peu comme Geronimo... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[28 juin 2001 : message édité par Niconemo]


----------



## JackSim (29 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Niconemo:
*Je veux un Mac en bois !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Il faut que tu déniches un Apple I quelque part...


----------



## Lila (29 Juin 2001)

ce qui m'a toujours éclaté sur les forums Mac G c'est que tu peux causer dans le poste n'importe où n'importe quand de n'importe quoi...EHHHH ben y en un qui réponds   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






C'est cç l culture partagée....
N'empêche, ça fait un bail que j'étions point viendu et je trouve un nouveau cllandé vachement clean, avec que des beaux mcs partout bien propres et polis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..... On dirait "la machine à remonter le temps" quand t'arrive au paradis...
OU SONT PASS2S LES MORLOCK  (aux triples bollocks')
Alors Amok ils va modérer là????


----------



## Einbert (29 Juin 2001)

Ben mon pseudo n'est pas très difficile à comprendre...Je vous donne une piste : pour les physiciens, c'est archi-facile...Vous avez trouvé qui se cache derrière ce pseudo ?? Comme j'étais assez passionné de la physique (je le suis toujours mais moins...), ben je voulais un pseudo qui ait qqch à voir avec la physique...Pi comme j'adorait surtout la théorie de la relativité, ben j'ai pensé à...Albert Einstein; donc *Ein*-stein Al-*bert*...d'où Einbert   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Que pensez-vous de Macking ou Macker (substitué le m par un h...)...Euh non, malheureusement je n'en suis pas un...Qui n'a pas eu envie de programmer la Matrix après le film _M_acker ??  Euh non, franchement _Traque sur internet_ n'en donne pas envie...Si ce n'est autre chose avec la héroïne du film   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...Ouais, ça commence à devenir gras là...


----------



## Einbert (29 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*ma formule : Fi-Na*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Dis-moi ficelle, c'est une nouvelle molécule ça ??
Na pour le sodium, mais euh Fi ?? Un nouvel atome ? Numéro 115 ou 116 ?? Fi serait peut être un mélange de Si (silicium) et de Ti (titane (-ium   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) ?? La recette pour faire un nouveau mac ??  Tiens ça m'intrigue ta recette !! Tu as posté la réponse sur une page antérieure ??

++


----------



## jeanba3000 (29 Juin 2001)

je causais sur La soupe aux choux contre Maciste


----------



## silirius (29 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jeanba3000:
*je causais sur La soupe aux choux contre Maciste    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ahhhhhhhhh falait le sevoir pour comprendre


----------



## aricosec (29 Juin 2001)

_le glaude de la soupe aux choux,il s'est tire sur oxo._
ont va pas me faire croire qu'il a quitte la c'htit planete pour ce monde d'ici.
la j'y crois pas!!


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (29 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par silirius:
*

A ta plac, j aurais mis un lien encor plus petit. je l 'avais pas vu
ca c est un liensivous voulez voir le record de pages inscrite sur les forums de macgeneration il faut cliquer sur ce que je suis en train de noter. c etait sur la création d un clan.

Alor t en pense quoi de mon lien ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


J'ai oublié de mettre le ici





qu'est ce que je suis distrait


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Juin 2001)

Bonjour à tous.

Ceci est mon premier message, vous ne pouvez pas savoir comme je suis excité, c'est vraiment un grand moment pour moi.

Non, je plaisante.

Pour ma part, c'est Gromit. Comme Wallace et Gromit. Gro comme gros et mit comme mitte.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Voili-voila. Amusez-vous bien.

[02 juillet 2001 : message édité par Gromit]


----------



## Niconemo (30 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JackSim:
*

Il faut que tu déniches un Apple I quelque part...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>







 J'voyais plutôt un G4, avec des ouïes genre lutherie d'art, pour le refroidissement. Je crois que je vais tenter l'expérience en remplacant la coque de mon vieux Performa 630.


----------



## juanfe (30 Juin 2001)

Juanfe doit se lire en espagnol, mais parfois les francophones ont du mal à prononcer: h ou a n f é.
le h en fait 'est le son que l'on fait quand on rit:hihihi 

On n'est pas beaucpoup a avoir de noms à consonaces latines

En bas l'imperialisme yanke!!


----------



## gribouille (30 Juin 2001)

gri-b-ouille .·°?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Juin 2001)

ben moa j'avait plus d'idee et comme mon mac je lui fait dire bonjour mettre kan il s'alume j'ai mit ca!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  je pensait aussi macintosh mais sa fait trop omme d'affiire non?


----------



## Amok (30 Juin 2001)

Tu tiens des propos totalement incohérents! Ceci étant, "le maitre" ca fait un peu SM...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Juin 2001)

ben ci c'est coherant et le_maitre c'est un peu koa sm.....?


----------



## JackSim (30 Juin 2001)

Amok, tu ne vas pas systématiquement nous pervertir les petits nouveaux !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Juin 2001)

salutet sa veut dire koa  sm....? je pige pas kes ki voulait dire?


----------



## Télémac (30 Juin 2001)

Bonsoir

Bon faut faire dans le social alors je m'y colle aussi par solidarité :

Mon pseudo est prononcé à la phonétique.

Parmis plusieurs de mes passions il y en à deux qui sont à l'origine du nom 

- la vidéo 
- l'informatique

comme j'ai préféré le mac

et bien vidéo = télé
informatique = mac 

et le regroupement donne télémac pour le pseudo

mais tous les grands garçons et les grandes filles avaient déjà compris.






 Oups pardon parité oblige :

mais toutes les grandes filles et les grands "mac"* avaient déjà compris.

et si j'applique les instructions de madame le ministre pour ceux qui concerne la déclinaison des noms masculins en féminin :

mais toutes les grandes mac"ettes" et les grands "macs" avaient déjà compris.

vouaoli (vu l'heure c'est ce qu'il y a de mieux à faire)

@+


----------



## Sven (30 Juin 2001)

Bon moi c'est un prénom de là où il fait froid, il faut prononcer chaque lettre et sans 'en' ou 'an' à la fin, par pitié.
S V E N
Pour la petite histoire c'est mon second prénom, voilà vous savez tout.






 Le topic du chat n'a pas dépassé les 22 pages?
Tous sur le chat, il faut lui faire reprendre du poil de la bête


----------



## benR (30 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*Tu tiens des propos totalement incohérents!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Comme je suis vraiment chaud, je te tente une traduction, Amok...
je pense qu'il a dit un truc du genre: "Mon ordi je lui fait dire "bonjour maître" quand il s'allume".

bon, ce ne sont que supputations et extrapolations de ma part (en m'appuyant sur mon expérience de dialogue avec d'autres personnes qui partagent ce dialecte), mais je pense que ca doit être ça !


----------



## Télémac (30 Juin 2001)

Bonjour

Bon puisque il faut faire exploser le chat j'ai une question sur un pseudo et  à qui attribuer la réponse(elle est tellement naïve que le chat devrait passer les 22 pages):


question ?

58?

ou 

78?


----------



## aricosec (30 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gribouille:
*bienvenue sur France-Culture avec sa nouvelle émission "Para-psychologie"   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
j'connais bien les paras grib,mais dit moi la couleur du beret psy,que j'vas les saluer dans la rue


----------



## gribouille (30 Juin 2001)

beret transparent laissant percevoir un crane rasé, brillant, surmontant une paire de lunettes noires fermées comme les lunettes de glacier, un teint cadavérique, une blouse blanche intégrale, une boite de pillules, de bonbons pour les enfants,  et de seringues dans la poche, une autre blouse blanche en main mais avec des sangles bien solides; et qui dit "tss ttss laaa-pin.... tss-tss-laaa-pin... tss-tss-laa-pin"


----------



## gribouille (30 Juin 2001)

ah oui... c'est le commando des "docteurs Shmurrtz"... le bérêt transparent et touty et touty-quanty....


"laa-pinn.... laa-pinnn.... tss-tsss laa-pin, viens lààà mon lapin"

gniark-gniark-gniarkkk


----------



## gribouille (30 Juin 2001)

... et je crois que si t'en croise dans la rue... vaut mieux pas les saluer ceux là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







----------



## silirius (1 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gribouille:
*beret transparent laissant percevoir un crane rasé, brillant, surmontant une paire de lunettes noires fermées comme les lunettes de glacier, un teint cadavérique, une blouse blanche intégrale, une boite de pillules, de bonbons pour les enfants,  et de seringues dans la poche, une autre blouse blanche en main mais avec des sangles bien solides; et qui dit "tss ttss laaa-pin.... tss-tss-laaa-pin... tss-tss-laa-pin"*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>






tu va bien ? tu veux que j'appelle le docteur ?


----------



## silirius (1 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par silirius:
*
tu va bien ? tu veux que j'appelle le docteur ?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Y a-t-il un doctor on the corner ?


----------



## silirius (1 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par silirius:
*Y a-t-il un doctor on the corner ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


je crois pas qui en aie un qui lirra jamais ca


----------



## silirius (1 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Télémac:
*Bon puisque il faut faire exploser le chat j'ai une question sur un pseudo et  à qui attribuer la réponse(elle est tellement naïve que le chat devrait passer les 22 pages):

question ?

58?

ou 

78?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


J ai rien  compris, de quoi tu parle ?
Quelle est le rapport  avec les pseudo ?


----------



## Télémac (1 Juillet 2001)

Salut

J'ai bien annoncé que la question est naïve et du coup cela fait déjà deux interventions supplémentaires.

Chaque pseudo à une explication logique qui peut avoir plusieurs sens en fonction de "l'émetteur" et du "récepteur"

exemple :

"excellence" peut être interprété selon le cas comme étant une personnalité et dans d'autre comme une garantie de qualité optimum.

Ma question n'est pas logique mais une petite blague sur cette double interprétation  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pour animer le chat

@+


----------



## gribouille (1 Juillet 2001)

_bienvenue sur France-Culture avec sa nouvelle émission "Para-psychologie"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## gribouille (1 Juillet 2001)

j'ai eu un chat qui s'appelais gribouille... complètement tout-fou, et limitte dyslexique des neurones.... comme moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gribouille, parceque je peux pas m'enpêcher de griffoner sur tout tout le temps...

gribouille était le personnage d'un dessin annimé de mon enfance

voilà


----------



## aricosec (1 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gribouille:
beret transparent laissant percevoir un *crane rasé, brillant*
goal
*une paire de lunettes noires fermées *
barbouze
*blouse blanche intégrale, une boite de pillules*
gyneco
*des bonbons pour les enfants* 
satyre
* et des seringues dans la poche, *
dealer
une autre blouse blanche en main mais avec des sangles bien solides[/B]; et qui dit "tss ttss laaa-pin.... tss-tss-laaa-pin... tss-tss-laa-pin"
cingle
[/QB]

<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
j'en vois tout les jours ptit gars,j'vas quand meme pas saluer tout ça??


----------



## gribouille (1 Juillet 2001)




----------



## J-L (2 Juillet 2001)

N'IMPORTE KOI!! VRAIMENT N'IMPORTE KOI!!
vivement qu'on ait atteind les 22 pages k'on puisse discuter serieusement... k'on arrête de gribouiller


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Juillet 2001)

C'est parti pour les 22 pages!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour rester dans le sujet, mon pseudo c comme Bruce Wayne sauf qu'il connait pas UNIX...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ok, on la refait, moins stressé.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Batman sans 'man' quoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C t nul? Oui bon ben je viens de lire les 6 pages précédentes alors forçément, ça aide pas!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Y'a pas de l'auto-censure avec le nouveau forum? Y'aurait du boulot là...


----------



## JackSim (2 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par BAT:
*Y'a pas de l'auto-censure avec le nouveau forum? Y'aurait du boulot là...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pfff.... t'as vu ton adresse e-mail ??? Minet, c'était pas un gars de l'équipe de Dorothée ? Pas de quoi faire le malin...


----------



## Amok (2 Juillet 2001)

Faut avouer que "minet.net"...Après les SM's, les jeunes éphèbes... Ce forum devient étrange...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Juillet 2001)

Bon avant de faire les malins les gars,
allez donc faire un tour sur www.minet.net  et après on reparlera...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Minet, il s'occupait d'un LAN d'étudiants de 500 machines???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Hm, ça parle plus trop de pseudo au fait là... Quoi que si, Minet, faut le vouloir pour s'appeler comme ça!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Juillet 2001)

ben euh moi c'est jacquestrentehuit (et pas jacquesthirtyeight ni jacquesachtunddreizehn), jacques comme mon prénom et 38 comme le département où je suis (Isère, région Rhône-Alpes, Sud-Est de la France pour les pas bons en géographie comme moi).


----------



## JackSim (3 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macwolf:
*au fait, quand on repond à un message, on est tjr pas rediriger vers la dernière page du sujet... à 8 pages, ca devient 1peu chiant!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben, pas plus que quand il y en a deux, réfléchis, et dis pas n'importe quoi.


----------



## J-L (3 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JackSim:
*

Ben, pas plus que quand il y en a deux, réfléchis, et dis pas n'importe quoi.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bô!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est dur de réfléchir pour moi tu sais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais c'est vrai qu'en fait 8 ou 2 ca change rien...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jacko me pardonnera tu??


----------



## J-L (3 Juillet 2001)

...


----------



## J-L (3 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macwolf:
*...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ctait juste pour le plaisir de m'auto citer, et contribuer à vos conneries


----------



## J-L (3 Juillet 2001)

au fait, quand on repond à un message, on est tjr pas rediriger vers la dernière page du sujet... à 8 pages, ca devient 1peu chiant!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Juillet 2001)

qqun a déjà arrivé à prononcer le mien


----------



## r e m y (3 Juillet 2001)

Ben j'ai essayé de le prononcer, mais j'étais en train de manger un sandwich... Résultat, j'ai des morceaux de jambon plein le clavier!

Ca devrait être interdit un pseudo pareil!


----------



## touba (4 Juillet 2001)

so... touba.fall on dit touba et falle, pas folle à l'amèricaine... en plus c'est origine Sénégal !
touba -&gt; ville sainte des mourides (musulmans)
fall -&gt; nom d'une grande famille de marabouts
mais pour les intimes (vous !) touba suffit...

au fait mister macwolf : hi hi hi...© est protégé par copyright, et oui je l'ai déposé ! (c'est pour ça qu'un moment on a cru que tu étais moi sous un autre pseudo) donc si tu veux utiliser le hi hi hi...© sur les forums il te faut une licence : pour en avoir une c'est très simple tu dois me trouver la date de naissance de cheikh Amadù Bamba (ou serigne Touba M'Backe) et wala. et hi hi hi...© sera alors un peu à toi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




rappel : MacTemp©, hi hi hi...©, hé hé...©, et touba© sont à moi !!! à MOI  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  na !

sur ce on attend toujours la bonne prononciation de *sacrilimendagadigaga* , un truc comme ça quoi !
wala...


----------



## Amiral 29 (4 Juillet 2001)

A ... c'est privatif
mi ... c'est moi
ral... je suis souvent râleur
29 c'est le bout du monde en breton: Finistère en Français 29 Sud en face l'Ile de Sein...
Amiral c chouette pour 1 breton ...né au Sénégal! (Salut à Touba fal ! ) Les sénégalais adorent les étoiles...
Attention: Amiral***** depuis aujourdhui !!! çà s'arrose!
Et bienvenue au dernier arrivé Droma...der ! Il fallait  arroser le der qui ne sera pas le der des ders...J'ai un peu bu ce soir et je crains les fautes...
Kenavo


----------



## Amiral 29 (4 Juillet 2001)

Quand j'étais jeune je lisais les SAS.
Il y en a 1 qui s'appelle: Amok à Bali ... Super!
Un joli cadeau pour notre éminent Amok s'il ne l'a pas déjà lu!
Kenavo


----------



## touba (4 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amiral 29:
*Amiral c chouette pour 1 breton ...né au Sénégal! (Salut à Touba fal ! ) Les sénégalais adorent les étoiles...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

t'es né au Sénégal ??? sérieux _sama gagni_ ?
attends laisse moi deviner : bon ya des chances que tu sois né à Dakar mais c'est pas certain... je pencherai plus pour Saint-Louis ou Thiès... ou Tambacounda   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



combien de temps tu es resté là bas ? tes parents étaient expat ? 
remarque t'es pas obligé de répondre hein !!!

c'est vrai que les Sénégalais adorent les étoiles... surtout les militaires en manque de grade   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dieurre dieuf Amiral !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Juillet 2001)

Je vais vous surprendre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ça se prononce comme ça s'écris  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'était dans une chanson qui disait: "saricizmelimemedaga paiera un jour l'addition"


----------



## Amok (4 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amiral 29:
*Quand j'étais jeune je lisais les SAS.
Il y en a 1 qui s'appelle: Amok à Bali ... Super!
Un joli cadeau pour notre éminent Amok s'il ne l'a pas déjà lu!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

L'éminent Amok est connu (surtout des dames) sur les 5 continents. Que SAS ait parlé de moi prouve qu'il va chercher ses histoires dans la réalité!


----------



## Amiral 29 (5 Juillet 2001)

Et oui Touba fall suis bien né à Dakar aux Almadies...
mais il y a 60 printemps!!! Alors à l'époque tu devais être encore dans les étoiles!
Au fait je suis peut-être le Doyen du forum...Non?
+ vieux que moi il faut me le faire savoir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C vrai Amiral çà m'aurait bcp plus: On fait rien et on se ballade partout 1 vrai rêve de sénégalais
Salut gourgy
Kenavo


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amiral 29:
*
Au fait je suis peut-être le Doyen du forum...Non?
+ vieux que moi il faut me le faire savoir   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
------------------
Salut l'Amiral et content de te revoir après ton long périple maritime !
Désolé pour toi, mais, sans trahir un secret, je crois qu'il y a plus vieux que toi !!!
Pour trouver, il faut résoudre le rébus suivant :
Mon premier est la première lettre de l'alphabet...
Mon deuxième ne pleure pas...
Mon troisième est la moitié d'un coca...
Mon quatrième n'est pas mouillé...
Mon tout est inqualifiable et hante le forum au grand dam des bonnes consciences...
De cette façon, j'ai l'impression de ne pas avoir cafté sur le forum !
Amitiés,
Thebig


----------



## aricosec (5 Juillet 2001)

_j'etions venu en toute innocence_
_persuadé que sur le forum_
_et sur que dans cette ambiance_
_l'anonymat je trouve en somme_
_mais trahi par un frere ingrat_
_appelé ancetre par d'autres_
_oblige de dire que c'est moi_
_et pas l'amiral le vieux glauque_

*trahi par ce lowsky :je vais me noyer dans du petrus,touba du pasta y en a pas !!*


----------



## J-L (5 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par touba.fall:
*au fait mister macwolf : hi hi hi...© est protégé par copyright, et oui je l'ai déposé !... il te faut une licence : pour en avoir une c'est très simple tu dois me trouver la date de naissance de cheikh Amadù Bamba (ou serigne Touba M'Backe) et wala. et hi hi hi...© sera alors un peu à toi    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben alors là je proteste, moi je fait pas  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>  hi hi hi...<HR></BLOCKQUOTE> mais *hihihihihihi* alors c'est très différent!! Enfin bon tte facon, c'est facile, la date de naissance demandée, c'est 1515!! C'est dans tous les livres d'histoires!! hihihihihihihi©  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Nan, serieusement, désol de t'avoir copité


----------



## Amiral 29 (5 Juillet 2001)

si Aricosec se noie dans le Petrus l'Amiral se précipite pour lui faire du bouche à bouche réanimatoire!
Ils ont les moyens à Drancy...Nous ici c le Pastaga qui est Roi!
Ya aussi le chouchen...mais je n'arrive pas à avaler...trop sirupeux.
Je vais me faire engueuler ou me faire déplacer au Bar Mac...
Kenavo


----------



## gribouille (5 Juillet 2001)

vla-bon-diou, la marie y est t'y pô contentée de pinout voir une bonne consciencieuse ici bô, pour galvauder et trépasser le maraud quy s'y vô pô de main-morte dans sa bavouille ?
mô y ty dit que les gniaffrons y te vont bâstonner le gône qui s'y frotte d'y bout de trop en verbouille mal gauffré  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(_Patois-argot-lyonnais_)


----------



## touba (5 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macwolf:
*la date de naissance demandée, c'est 1515!! C'est dans tous les livres d'histoires*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

1515 !!! pfff.... n'importe quoi hein !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et c'est pas dans tout les manuels d'histoire !

mais c'est pas grave, je te file la licence quand même parce que *hi hi hi...©* c'est plus esthètique que *hihihihihihihihihihi©*


----------



## aricosec (6 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gribouille:
*vla-bon-diou, la marie y est t'y pô contentée de pinout voir une bonne consciencieuse ici bô, pour galvauder et trépasser le maraud quy s'y vô pô de main-morte dans sa bavouille ?
mô y ty dit que les gniaffrons y te vont bâstonner le gône qui s'y frotte d'y bout de trop en verbouille mal gauffré   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(Patois-argot-lyonnais)    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


_je voulais citer ce precurseur de gribouille_
_car on m'avait foutu la trouille_
_en disant que mes mots mals léchées_
_n'etait que du français a chie?_
ccomme dit coluche,j'en ais eu un!,j'en ais eu un !!


----------



## alèm (6 Juillet 2001)

bin mes tiots fius mi j'einteinds mi guère c'ke vos bouks elles racointent kek' ce soué ein Lyonnais ou ein wollof!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



alèm c'est portugais mais moi pas
et pis vraiment va falloir faire quelque chose pour traduire tout ces dialectes sinon j'vas vous painrler deins ch'patoué d'euch vallée d'euch Somme (ou alors en slovaque, en italien, j'pourrais même utiliser le corvophraseur hi hi hi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )
touba plus que 4 heures à tenir avant ton prochain post!! hi hi hi


----------



## Muludovski (6 Juillet 2001)

Non mais vous allez vous calmer avec vos dialectes respectifs, oui?!! Sinon, vous allez avoir droit a: Barkaouna mé tmenyik, ya nammi!!! Marani nefhem walou!
C du reubeu. And you don't want that!
Je pige plus rien a ce qi se dit ici!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A+


----------



## Amiral 29 (7 Juillet 2001)

pourquoi pas un peu de Tahitien?
taote taravana e
et... au revoir en breton: kenavo 
kenavo arvechal les bigoudens comprendront!


----------



## gribouille (7 Juillet 2001)

ouhhhhh bah olorrrss, c'est'y pô bien fagotté dans sa dignité comme on enfile bas résille, pour faire croare qu'on à pô varices et grolles griffonée par Sholl ???


----------



## archeos (7 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jeanba3000:
*héhéhé 
ce sujet marche pas mal, joyeux bien qu'un peu bruyant, mais il reste du chemin pour dépasser les 11 pages du sujet "Détente ?" dans ce forum Bar et établir un nouveau record !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pour augmenter le nombre de pages de ce post et tourner quelques regards vers moi, archéos se lit are-ké-osse, et je me passionne pour l'histoire antique


----------



## gribouille (7 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par archeos:
*

archéos se lit are-ké-osse, et je me passionne pour l'histoire antique*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bah c'est'y tombe à mesure le 'tiot, fô un larbin pour dépousseter les cartons d'archives de ce babillard, faire listage et résumés... reclasser, etsetéras
retrouver les posteurs disparutionés, convoquer ces frileux là et organiser buvette


----------



## Mmaxl (7 Juillet 2001)

Pour moi c'est _miks maks_ pas compliqué !
Pourquoi _mix_, je sais pas, _max_, c'est l'abréviation de mon prénom .

*D'acord pour faire peter le record !*


----------



## aricosec (7 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par archeos:
*

Pour augmenter le nombre de pages de ce post et tourner quelques regards vers moi, archéos se lit are-ké-osse, et je me passionne pour l'histoire antique*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
tic,pic asmatic,ceramic,portic,veronic,illanic,enhodupic,lamonic,et elle aime ça !!


_a suivre selon votre prose_


----------



## Jean-iMarc (9 Juillet 2001)

Quoi, pas un post pour le 8 juillet, il faut vite corriger ça.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










A moins que aricosec n'ai dissimulé une bombe thermoweboforumonucléomacgenerationic dans le précédent post, et que je sois le seul survivor.


----------



## tenshin (9 Juillet 2001)

tenshin, ten comme dix en anglais, et chine, c'est du japonais, a vos dico, celui qui trouve ce que ca veux dire je luis dit comment j'en suis venu la, je vous jure c'est pas une forte recompence pour la question, mais ca permetras de faire des tas de petit post en plus.

on en fait un dico de toute c'est explication, et on les fait mettre dans machoo ?


----------



## Napoléon (9 Juillet 2001)

Napoléon

Parce que Napo  c t un vrai couillon, il a vendu la louisiane et du coup, ben on est pô les maîtres du monde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Alors moi, comme je suis aussi un peu couillon, ben et puis moi aussi g fait une connerie, g vendu un Mac portable, et ça, c au moins aussi pire que d'avoir vendu la Louisiane... Faut dire que le mac portable, c t une vraie machine alors quand j'avais récupéré le mien dans une brocante g t content et puis voilà, je l'ai vendu à mon tour... 

Bon pour la Louisiane, il a abusé Napo kan même, tout ça pour aller faire la guerre... pfff... En plus la Louisiane c t ot'chose à l'époque...


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2002)

_pfouuuu pfouuuuu teuh! teuh!_

c'est plein de poussières mais je le remets en vue sur l'étagère!


----------



## nato kino (7 Mai 2002)

La grande lessive de printemps!


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (7 Mai 2002)

Ca va alèm, pas trop de poussière..

Besoin d'aide ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Mai 2002)

Comment prononcer manon qui dit non ?
 jusqu'à nouvel ordre, il  faut simplement dire  : manon qui dit non ...
 Par contre je ne suis pas contre ces genres de détails qui n'ont aucun intérêt.
 Sans de forte sensation d'inutilité, la vie ne vaudrait pas le coup d'être vécue.
Alors contre la vindicte de l'utilitarisme  qui nous  transforment en robot ménager et en frapadingue de la monotonie ordinaire :

 NON NON et NON !!


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*Ca va alèm, pas trop de poussière..

Besoin d'aide ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tiens tu peux monter les sujets du bonze au grenier, il ne vient plus, pas la peine qu'ils nous empêchent de stocker les futs de rhum bissap à la cave!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Mai 2002)

je ne suis pas contente d'avoir, ci-devant, répété le mot contre.
 C'est un beau mot, mais quand même, à force cela devient ambigu. Donc contre la répétion du mot contre:

 NON NON ET NON !!!


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2002)

manon, tu veux pas mettre un lien pop-up dans ta signature?


----------

